# Hi



## collectorsg (Aug 9, 2022)

Hi
I am relatively new to the mantis hobby. When I was in primary school, I used to love catching wild mantises and looking after them but as a young child, it was different. I had no idea what species I was catching and there wasn't any internet in the 90s. In March of this year, I decided to get back into looking after mantises but instead of catching wild mantises (which requires more time then I can afford) , I have been purchasing a variety of species. About a month back, I finished reading, "Keeping The Praying Mantis" by Orin A McMonigle (who is part of this forum). His book helped me provide better care for my mantises. I look forward to learning more from all of you and hopefully I will be able to contribute in the near future.

Have a wonderful day from sunny Singapore

J


----------



## agent A (Aug 9, 2022)

welcome to our cult community!
lots of fun mantises in Singapore for sure! lowkey jealous
I grew up in CT, where there were only 2 (both invasive) mantis species. The nearby states of NY and NJ did have populations of a native tho


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2022)

Hi, welcome and Orin has a lot of magazines too.


----------



## The Wolven (Aug 16, 2022)

Welcome, there is no escape.


----------

